# Comet



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

to go into administration, who next ... suprised they're doing it before the xmas run in..


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cant get the stock Tosh. They have failed to get the supply insurance since the new guys took over earlier in the year. It don't matter how busy you are, if you aint got, or cannot get the stock you are shafted


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

I know most people will think it's deserved due to their well documented poor customer service, but I can't help feeling a little sorry for the people who work for them, 6,500 folk looking at a bleak christmas and the consumer left with Currys as the main high street outlet for electrical items, it's a lose lose situation as far as I can see


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Just been to mine, got a really good discount , dont think the staff are that bothered any more so could negotiate a good discount


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm am after a new hifi for work so might pop in this weekend


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Set up a Windows 8 Acer laptop today, bought from Comet yesterday, so they must have some new stock.
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What does them going into admin mean for warranties ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The retailer is always responsible initially, but if no retailer then manufacturer has the final responsibility if all else fails, just may take a little longer to get result. Administrator may organise any warranty probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think they did it now so as not to take loads of orders they cannot fulfill. You need a hell of a big stock in the run upto Xmass


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Argos Homebase will probably be next!


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

This came down to one major failure, the inability of Comet to move away from a high street supplier being their main income. For any high street store to survive hese days they need to have a good online/mobile presence and lets face it, Comet don't. Their website was horrible to use, and in some cases more expensive that going to the store in the first place. Poor strategy and bad execution by the owners.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

jonah said:


> Argos Homebase will probably be next!


We have two Homebase's in my town, I don't know how even one survives, I rarely use them and when I do you can count the shoppers on one hand!

They have just re-opened our Local Comet, cut the store in half, and built an upper mezzanine floor, this is right opposite a Currys/PC World store.

The Comet is still dull and not very inviting compared with Currys.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mullum said:


> What does them going into admin mean for warranties ?


The warranty will actually be with Domestic and General so should be OK AFAIK

Anyone with gift vouchers, needs to spend them now though.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

it might just be me, but it amused me that the Comet thread was started by Toshiba. 
Coz they won't be selling them no more lol.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Comet was always the cheapest retailer on the high street. Shame. Pity the staff too


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Comet and curries both deserve this in my opinion , they rob all of us and should be more competive to the Internet, this is just a bench mark for retailers as the Internet and ability to sit in your chair and buy almost anything you want for a cheaper price is too easy to resist.

Pc world will be next ,

Dioxins turned things around , maybe comet will look at how they did this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dazzadrew1 said:


> Comet and curries both deserve this in my opinion , they rob all of us and should be more competive to the Internet, this is just a bench mark for retailers as the Internet and ability to sit in your chair and buy almost anything you want for a cheaper price is too easy to resist.
> 
> Pc world will be next ,
> 
> Dioxins turned things around , maybe comet will look at how they did this


You do know Dixons,Curries and PC World are all one group don't you ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Feel just as sorry for some of the suppliers that may not have been able to obtain credit insurance on Comet or who don't trade with insurance. They've lost their stock & won't be getting paid for it. How many more companies will now fail due to Comet not paying bills?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's not my understanding. I was in one today and Dyson for sure said they "gave" them the stock to sell and Comet only paid for it on sale. However dyson were removing all its stock as it not the property of Comet to avoid issues with adminstrators. So while it "may" be true for some supplies, its not for all.

Dixon's Group/Comet compete with Internet sales :lol: - how, the Internet companies don't have store's or overheads like the others. I use both, but don't want either to go away. Without the high-street shops it would be much harder to see, touch and feel products before purchase.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Comet is a crap reseller.

So is Currys and so is PC World.

I would never buy anything from any of them. I've tried but was let down.

I feel sorry for the staff but good riddance. For the most part they're numpties too.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm completely mercenary about where I buy things, it's whoever has the best price - simple as that. I recently bought from currys and comet (kitchen appliances) actually. 
I'll often go into those stores to touch and feel - then buy online (where they usually give a better price anyway). But price is king.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

If the liquidators are allowed to do this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-20191490, then they are just as bad. You can't have it both ways accept money to sell off goods to cut losses and not supply goods that are already paid for.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

You can.

Administrators run the company and it is them that are collecting the money. You are paying the administrators for goods not comet. Therefore they do not have to accept the vouchers.
Very wrong on the face of it and very immoral but is the legal process. Anyone with vouchers just has to join the long list of creditors ( and at the bottom).


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have they defiantly gone bust ? Or is it just a high possibility still atm ?

If so the question on everyone's mind is when are they likely to be doing a big clearance sale.

I'm lucky enough to be near 1 of the 3 remaining JJB stores and the bargains in there are unbelievable ! Bikes are going for £40, brand new footballs for 50p and football boots normally costing £100 for £20.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tonksy26 said:


> Have they defiantly gone bust ? Or is it just a high possibility still atm ?
> 
> If so the question on everyone's mind is when are they likely to be doing a big clearance sale.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to be near 1 of the 3 remaining JJB stores and the bargains in there are unbelievable ! Bikes are going for £40, brand new footballs for 50p and football boots normally costing £100 for £20.


Vulture. I don't like people like you. You can't spell.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Probably.

Didn't the current owners by it for a £1 only to use the newly acquired business to dump existing debts on.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Comet had really gone downhill the last few years.

I bought a fridge/freezer a few years ago, they sulked as it needed delivering to the kitchen on the first floor. Had paid for the item in full already and re-arranged a delivery with a different crew. In the meantime they sold my fridge/freezer :evil:

Also my mum bought a hard drive recoreder a few months ago, it was faulty but they wouldn't take out word for it and tested the unit before giving a refund, I also asked what if you just didn't like the item and they would no longer accept returns for that reason. I suspect that was the sign of things to come.

The website hints at a clearance sale.

Extended warranties are apparently through a third party called The Warranty Group so should be okay.

The future of the business is anyones guess, but the administrators will try and salvage what they can to pay off the debts, you could see Comet surviving but with fewer stores for example.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I went in today and they were selling a 60" HD 3D FULL 1080P TV for £100.00...It had a problem with the volume control...... at that price I couldnt turn it down

i will get my coat


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> I went in today and they were selling a 60" HD 3D FULL 1080P TV for £100.00...It had a problem with the volume control...... at that price I couldnt turn it down
> 
> i will get my coat


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like Dixons are offering a load of Christmas jobs to Comet staff... Hopefully that will help out some people:

http://advanced-television.com/2012/11/07/dixons-offers-comet-jobs/


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > I went in today and they were selling a 60" HD 3D FULL 1080P TV for £100.00...It had a problem with the volume control...... at that price I couldnt turn it down
> ...


even better i posted this on facebook and my m8 has just put this up



> Cannt belive I fell for it..Rang my Mum and shes gone down there with Our Jennifer...LOL Wet myself laughing about it...couldnt turn it down..lol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha ace!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Might pop it onto mine


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Done! Here's hoping I get a few laughs with that one!

Hopefully none of my forum/Facebook friends will ruin it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bad bugger syd!!!!


----------

